#  Nachrichten >   Medizin: Nach dem Giftmord in London ? Intensive Spurensuche nach Polonium-210 >

## aerzteblatt.de

London - Seit feststeht, dass der russische Ex-Spion Alexander Litvinenko, mitten in London mit radioaktivem Polonium-210 vergiftet wurde, fahndet Scotland Yard nicht nur nach den Tätern. Es werden auch weitere Personen gesucht, die zu Schaden gekommen ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

